# New toilet designed for Indian retaurants



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Our local Indian Restaurant is called Gaylord's.

That must be why I wake up the next mornig with a sore bottom.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Near Totteham Court Road? Thats quite a nice place.


----------

